# probably gonna get scalded but was wondering if this would work.



## zachhay11 (Dec 27, 2008)

i was wondering if once i go back to salt if it'd be okay to attempt to keep a small dwarf lionfish and a valentini puffer with like maybe some clowns or something like that in a twenty gallon... :roll:


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Clearly not on a Dwarf Lion. I would not be opposed to a Valentini Puffer in a 20 gallon, so long as you keep up with the water changes. However, this would need to be a species only tank, rather than a mixed species aquarium. You would be much better off with a 29 to 38 gallon tank if you want to keep a Valentini with other species of fish, such as a Clownfish.


----------



## zachhay11 (Dec 27, 2008)

probably a good call. is the valentini the smallest puffer?


----------



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

That's the smallest that I'm aware of. At least with salt. I used to have fresh water puffers in a 5 1/2 gallon (mabye less) that were the size of my pinky nail.


----------



## zachhay11 (Dec 27, 2008)

yes these are called dwarf puffers and are 100% freshwater. i have one right now in my 20 g. there nippy little fellows but alot of fun.


----------



## SuperFishFan (Jul 27, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> Clearly not on a Dwarf Lion. I would not be opposed to a Valentini Puffer in a 20 gallon, so long as you keep up with the water changes. However, this would need to be a species only tank, rather than a mixed species aquarium. You would be much better off with a 29 to 38 gallon tank if you want to keep a Valentini with other species of fish, such as a Clownfish.


 
Hi Pasfur, how'a doin? 

I was just wondering what your reason was for not feeling like the dwarf lion should be kept in the above mention size tank(20 gallon)? If it was a concern with it interactiing negatively (lol) with the clownfish that might be part of the community, then I totally agree. But other than that, was there another reason you don't think the Dwarf Lion wouldn't be a fit for his set-up? I don't see a conflilct as long as the puffer was of proportionate size to the lion. Just curious.;-)


----------

